

Add Some Grind to Your Lean Startup, Rocky Style - btrautsc
http://getfireplug.com/blog/2013/04/22/be-lean-startup-hero-rocky-balboa-style/

======
SurfScore
People need more of this. The Lean Startup methodology doesn't mean "oh shit
things are getting hard, we gotta PIVOT." Although unfortunately a lot of
times that's what happens.

It doesn't matter what fancy ideology if the day is used, sometimes it's just
good old fashioned hard work that builds a successful company.

~~~
rthomas6
This also reminds me of Paul Graham's schlep article [1], which basically says
that some of the hardest problems never get worked on because people are
unable to see the solution due to the sheer amount of work involved. [1]:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/schlep.html>

~~~
btrautsc
definitely a big part of it, thanks for connecting some dots

------
wpietri
Now contrast that with Fred Wilson's post today, titled "You're Working Too
Hard and Not Getting Anywhere":

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/04/you-are-working-too-hard-
and...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/04/you-are-working-too-hard-and-not-
getting-anywhere.html)

Grit is certainly useful when you're going in the right direction. But it's a
giant waste when you're not. Which for startups, statistically, is normally
the case.

That's what the Lean Startup stuff is for: frequently getting data to check
your instincts. It takes a lot of grit to continually test the thing you're
_sure_ is going to work. And more to test the thing you're scared won't work.

~~~
btrautsc
great points william.. I will do some breakdown with Fred & my posts soon.
thanks

------
AznHisoka
This is a fluff article that doesn't provide much substantial advice.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Agreed.

I love "hang in there, kid!" articles, but at some point, if you're just
retelling an inspirational movie, you are not saying a lot of anything.

More tragic, the real need isn't to work hard -- freaking heallacious number
of startups are out there killing themselves. It's using Lean Startup as a
guide to show when and where to work hard. That's the whole point -- which was
lacking here.

This kinda thing, one-dimensional advice proffered as applicable content, can
hurt more than help.

